# Strange signature



## xxxSpikexxx

I just spent almost two hours going through our member list and I found way too many people with links to free gambling and how to do get a six pack quick :wacko: 
Many of these spammers had quite a few page views, so I decided to post this thread for help. If you see any suspicious links in someones signature please post their username here and a moderator will check to see if any action needs to be taken.
With your help we can get rid of these sneaky spammers, thanks 

Ps do not click the links to check if they are legit, thanks again for your help.


----------



## Cockatiel love

hehe, never seen any of those but I'll keep an eye out


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

You find them when checking out a "member" in their about me section they have links to things like get nice abs ect


----------



## tielfan

I think johnpoll is a spammer. His posts are low on content and include a real estate link which is probably the real point of the post.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Thanks I will go and check him out


----------



## Clawsworth

It looks like loummabloocky found the right thread to report himself.


----------



## lperry82

Clawsworth said:


> It looks like loummabloocky found the right thread to report himself.


Ha ha ha yea lol


----------



## srtiels

This name is banned: alicepopplet yet every day in the earlier part of the day they are logged in and when you check who is online they are. So banned people are still using the forum to feret out info and probably info to pass on to the spammers.


----------



## srtiels

Heres another one to check out: CleadlybahWal At the end of a responce to a thread is a link: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?p=145543#post145543


----------



## srtiels

And a spammer: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?p=145546#post145546


----------



## lperry82

Last few days its getting out of hand


----------



## srtiels

Yes, it is and the moderators are rarely on to catch it in time.


----------



## lperry82

xxxspikexxx said there is going to be another moderator very soon http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=9741&page=7 hopefully this should help


----------



## srtiels

That would be great, but it would be nice if they would co-ordinate their times so that if on Mod is not online another one is. Right now it seems we have Mods, but it seems they are rarely online, and I see one that spends more times on other forums.


----------



## lperry82

Yea i have noticed that too... Guess we need a few more to be safe


----------



## srtiels

Sheeh!...another one: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?p=145564#post145564


----------



## lperry82

I think they need to do something fast


----------



## srtiels

I think a banned person is doing payback and regeristing under as many names as they can. There is one banned person: alicepopplet that is online now, and seems to be online when these spammers and trolls are registering.


----------



## roxy culver

Wish there was a way to ban someone's IP address when we ban the person, that way whenever they log on from that computer they can't register as someone else because they're banned in every way shape and form...


----------



## roxy culver

http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17417

Has anyone seen this one? Its in an actual post...and it says he's banned? I'm confused sorry!!


----------



## Renae

How do I spend more time on other forums when I haven’t been on them for over a week? And by the way, I haven’t been on them "other" forums since the spammers started, and I actually stopped going there before the spammers even started. I have said in another thread, I have been busy, I have been coming on to BAN THE SPAMMER(S) and DELETE POSTS/THREADS (I can show you every single spammer I have banned, and every thread/post I have deleted), I could have always just left it, but I obviously am not going to let that happen.

There is a few other mods that haven’t even been online for months and months, and Spike and I are left to do all the cleaning up, on TB there has been mods hired, but here there hasn’t, though it is being worked on, but obviously not quick enough.


----------



## srtiels

Roxy...Look at the dot next to the user name. If it is green they are online, and if grey/blue they are offline.

Even though an IP address is banned a serious troll or spammer is going to use other computers, or anything that can get them online. Today has been bad because it looks like there has been quite a few that are banned. When you look at the bottom of the forum, those that are online or members are in blue. Mods are in bold, and banned are in grey.


----------



## srtiels

Solace, my apoligies...I tried to find you on several other forums today and yesterday, and you have been offline line everywhere. yesterday when the spammers were hitting hard, I went to Talk Parrots to a Mod to see if they could contact Dave because no Mods were online here.


----------



## roxy culver

Solace I don't think anyone is mad we all know how hard the two of you have been working to fix it, there is a lot so it is hard to keep up with. It has to be depressing to come on here and not be able to enjoy the forum because of all this crap these people are putting on here!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

roxy culver said:


> http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17417
> 
> Has anyone seen this one? Its in an actual post...and it says he's banned? I'm confused sorry!!


They were banned before any post was seen  Thanks for posting it so we could delete the post aswell


----------



## roxy culver

Your welcome!


----------



## lperry82

maybe when registering allow 24 hours to post something  this was check them out before hand. Just a thought


----------



## tielfan

xl06ohs6xy is a spammer.

Do you have capchas (those annoying little "type this code" things) to help stop non-human registrations? I have recapcha on a dead forum that I own, and it worked very well until about three days ago. Since then I've been getting one or two bogus registrations per day, and if it doesn't stop soon I'll switch to something different.

P.S. There's a new version of phpbb (3.08) and I've just updated my forum with it. It will be interesting to see whether that makes any difference.


----------



## MeanneyFids

a few forums im a member of wont let you post links or pictures until you've posted 25 times. inconvenient for the people who dont spam, but great antispam! would that help?

whats the whole point of spam.... dont get it. seems pointless to come on fifty different times under different names just to post a stupid link lol


----------



## srtiels

Good points Dally


----------



## MeanneyFids

thanks. came across it and wondered if it would help. spammers wouldnt want to wait that long. it would reduce it but not completely erase it...


----------



## Kaoru

Some spam in this topic: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=39388 .
By AtromoAutob.


----------



## Amz

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=55849

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=55833

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=55809

http://talkcockatiels.com/member.php?u=15290

Spam.


----------



## Renae

Thank you for posting the links – the threads have been removed, and they have been banned.


----------

